
A Disturbing Link: Disease and Intelligence - duck
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Learning/article.aspx?ID=159
======
edge17
Does this idea correlate with the rise of europe as the first part of the
world to industrialize?

Was the rate of child mortality lower in europe than elsewhere in the world?

